# New switch for startrite 351



## Vyvsdad (30 May 2012)

Hello,

The switch has failed on my old startrite 351, and I'm struggling to find a like for like replacement or a modern equivalent.

I have asked the technical department at Axminster and they drew a blank, so now I turn to you guys.

Does anyone out there know where I can get a suitable replacement?

Thanks in anticipation

p.s. The old switch is a 'Weber Unimat WTNL22-551', if that helps.


----------



## Blister (30 May 2012)

Cant you replace it with a NVR switch ?


----------



## Vyvsdad (30 May 2012)

I've no idea, thats what I'm hoping someone could tell me.


----------



## Blister (30 May 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=nvr+sw ... 1&bih=1061

They also do one with an emergency stop button 

you need to know the power rating of the motor on your saw 

Bob 9 fingers will be along soon , he is our electrical god [-o<


----------



## boatbuilder (30 May 2012)

Hi hope this does not sound too simple but ring startrite ie record power on 01246 561537 yes it is a weber switch they have them


----------



## Vyvsdad (30 May 2012)

They may have them, but I was quoted £85, which seemed a bit steep.


----------



## boatbuilder (30 May 2012)

try rs components it takes time to sort through but they do have i think


----------



## 9fingers (30 May 2012)

9fingers is on holiday in France at the moment.........

Without a photo of the switch to know what it is like a comprehensive reply is not easy!

In most cases fitting a new NVR will be the best solution and the ones sold by Toolstation are amongst the best value for money.
Don't for get to get the correctly rated overload trip to suit the motor rating. This fits inside the NVR and provides protection to the motor.
There is a wiring diagram inside the lid of the TS NVR so just follow the circuit shown.

Bob


----------



## hammer n nails (30 May 2012)

axminster tools do one easy to fit too


----------



## 9fingers (30 May 2012)

Most of the Axi style NVRs offer no motor protection.
Bob


----------



## Vyvsdad (30 May 2012)

Here are some photos.
Not the best, but its all I've got.
Hope they are of some help.


----------



## 9fingers (30 May 2012)

That switch is much more like the AXI unprotected NVR units but might not fit in exactly the same size opening as the original.
Unlike the Axi ones, the original does look to have a thermal cut out - see the symbol where it says 8 amps.
I doubt you will find on at RS.

Should easy enough to bodge something in or go for the proper NVR with protection from Toolstation but it will be much bigger.

Bob


----------



## Vyvsdad (31 May 2012)

Right, I'll give that a go.
Cheers all and cheers Bob.


----------



## beech1948 (31 May 2012)

Vyvvsdad,

have a look here for a Weber Unimat switch 22-551....they are still available as a switch unit

http://www.1sourcecomponents.com/partinfo/weber unimat 22-551 electrical switch.htm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WEBER-U...ultDomain_0&hash=item3376d3d02d#ht_500wt_1156

Al


----------



## beech1948 (31 May 2012)

and also found this on an electronics site

>>>>Its apparently a thermal circuit breaker not a relay.

the guy in the thread reconds that a Schurter TA45 series is equivalent, i dont have a data sheet for the original switch so i cant confirm that.

I've checked on the schurter web site and they list RS and farnell as distributors. all of the other distributors they list will be trade only and wont deal with you unless you have a trade account and want to buy them by the 100's.<<<<<<

and

yup,RS list them:

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/s...r+TA45&x=0&y=0

looks like it'll be about £22 all in.

Al


----------



## Vyvsdad (14 Jun 2012)

Hi, 
I've been away for a while, but once again thanks for all the help.
Dan


----------

